
Laissez Faire Leadership for Startups - stewartma
https://blog.cadencework.com/3-benefits-of-laissez-faire-leadership-for-startups/
======
angrais
Interesting approach to management. Does anyone have any experiences of this
in practice and care to share?

More generally, I've started managing recently and would love to hear any
recommendations from y'all

~~~
mdu96
This post details famous laissez faire leaders, if you're interested:
[https://futureofworking.com/5-famous-laissez-faire-
leaders/](https://futureofworking.com/5-famous-laissez-faire-leaders/).

By any chance have you worked at startups/in the tech industry? Every single
startup I've ever worked at seems to have had a laissez-faire approach to
leadership.

~~~
angrais
Yes, have worked in startups, tech (as SWE), and academic research
(computing), and found the article posted above to resonate with my
experiences: take it easy, trust your team, build and get results.

Having said that, I've recently started managing and have no idea how best to
do it. I'm emulating what I have experienced (laissez-faire it seems), but
wanted to read me.

Thanks for the link!

Edit: just realized you're the author of the blog post, oh hai! I've read most
of the posts on the site following this HN link and I really enjoyed the style
of writing. Great work!

~~~
mdu96
Haha thank you, I appreciate that!

And got it. Congrats on your new management role -- I think a lot about
similar questions too...maybe once you learn some best practices, you could
write something up and share it with HN :)

